# dying traps



## lssuwaterwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

what is an easy, inexpensive way to dye traps to give them a darkish color?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Make sure your traps have a nice even coat of light rust on them. Get some log wood dye (powder) and mix it in with hot water. It doesn't mix very well with cold water. Put your traps into the container with your dye and let them sit in the dye for about a week. Even after four days or so they should come out with a nice dark color to them. saves me money because I dont have to fill up with propane. All of my water traps are done like this.


----------



## lssuwaterwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks, where can this log wood dye powder be bought from?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

www.minntrapprod.com


----------



## huntinhick (Jan 7, 2008)

one thing that I use is maple bark. peel the bark and let i boil. pack 5 gallons of green bark inpail and add to about 25 gallons of water. javascript:emoticon(':sniper:') javascript:emoticon(':sniper:')


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

you could boil some walnut hulls


----------

